# sous vide circulators for a commercial catering kitchen



## shawn harnett (Dec 19, 2012)

I know polyscience started this, but before we commit to a chef series circulator that can be immersed in up to 30L of water and costs approx $800-$1000 we wanted to pick everyone's brain about what they are using and why, makes/models/cost would be greatly appreciated. 

I have seen a bunch of small home based versions that wont work, our requirements are that they can be immersed in a minimum of 30L of water and work efficiently, cost isn't a real issue.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

The $800 polyscience unit (SV professional) is the industry standard and is all I have ever worked with in a professional environment.  There are other brands of circulators on the market, many of them are probably fantastic, but the polyscience pro has been around for a while and there havent been any major issues with it so people seem comfortable with it.

I use the polyscience creative at home and its great, but its only rated for 20 liters.


----------



## jason wilson (Dec 28, 2012)

I recently switched to fusionchef by Julabo. I used Polyscience for years but invested in fusionchef because of the larger bath size rating and quicker temperature recovery time. The units are rated to circulate 58Liters so I cook about 60 lbs of beef at a time in a large bath. Besides owning my own restaurant I spent 14 months running Google kitchens in Kirkland WA, would have loved to have the fusionchef units for that experience because the cook times are far more precise with larger baths, check em out.


----------

